# Kempas blanks?



## Lampsilis (Sep 3, 2016)

The wood kempas (_Koompassia malaccensis_) is said to be acidic and corrosive to metals. Has anybody used this wood and if so any problems? David Kesler dhkesler@gmail.com


----------

